# Freebsd + Webmin -> Dashboard -> System info -> Log Network



## EnergizerVAT (Oct 5, 2020)

I use 
12.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE r354233 GENERIC  amd64
Webmin version     1.955

If you install webmin on Centos, Ubuntu ore anaver 
you can see in Webmin -> Dashboard -> System info -> Log Network ----- (show in file)
Webmin show Network info (webmin install from default params)

If i instal Webmin on FreBSD (from ports ore pkg) - webmin didn't show Network info 

What I mast do on FreeBSD to show in Webmin this Network diagram (status and log)

Sorry for slow English


----------



## EnergizerVAT (Mar 23, 2021)

Webmin with default setting can show info (red on image)


----------



## EnergizerVAT (Mar 23, 2021)

Webmin by default on FreeBSD didn't show this info
What I mast add or setup on FreeBSD to show this informations in Webmin?


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 23, 2021)

Did you follow `pkg info -D webmin`?  There might be some access rights restrictions.  Is webmin(8) running as non-_root_ under some user id(1)?  Maybe you have to add that _webmin_ user to the group _operator_ and/or _network_ or even _wheel_?  Did you look on _Bugzilla_ for any related bug reports?  Else, file in a bug report yourself.


----------



## tuaris (Mar 24, 2021)

I've never knew Webmin had a disk and network IO monitor dashboard. It's possible that Webmin doesn't have support for collecting stats on that metric on OS's other than Linux.  Maybe you should file a feature request with Webmin to add FreeBSD.


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 24, 2021)

Workaround: `psearch -c sysutils -s web -s monitor`.  Phishfry recommends _Munin_ as it's lightweight.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 24, 2021)

Jamie the author of Webmin is very accessible. If you get nowhere contact him direct.
He might be able to help. He is a nice guy.
I don't remember the networking support aspect. I thought it had some stats.


----------

